# Unusual, a poem.



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't written anything forever, and I didn't really put any thought into this one, just let feelings run wild, I haven't even read it once through, so I'm not sure if it's any good or not. But hey, whatever. Here it is:


Unusual
Written by: Bias

We met in an unusual way, 
Through unusual circumstances,
And in an unusual sequence of events,
Ive fallen unusually in love with you.

A scrap of glossy paper covered in uselessness, 
Pointlessness strewn in a pointless way upon it, 
Ripped, torn, creased, stained at the edges, 
A picture unhung, a picture of my life without you.

Only months before our meeting, mere months,
You were in a car driven by a friend, 
Barrelling down the road, laughter mixed with booze, 
Only months before our meeting, mere months,
You died twice on the way to the hospital. 
And once more whilst there.

Miles separate us, 
Yet youre too close for my eyes too focus, 
I am running blindly, 
Jumping, eyes shut, 
From cliff to cliff,
I worry not about falling,
Nor should you.
Youll catch me. 
And Ill catch you.

We met in an unusual way, 
Through unusual circumstances,
And in an unusual sequence of events, 
Ive fallen unusually in love with you, 
A day without you, 
Is a day far too unusual to take.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 8, 2007)

Please, someone respond HAHA. I'm such a whore for attention, it borders on sad.


----------



## YoungPic (Jul 8, 2007)

not to shabby

heres one of mine what cha think?

Love Is Simply That

  Love, the one word that seems to sum up how we feel at times of euphoria,
  It describes the prefect chemistry of two hearts,
  Love is one of those things that can make your body tingle, your toes go numb,
  Or make your eyes go wet, your faith blow out,
  When it is right, when it is wanted, when it is accepted, we understand,
  We understand why song after song has been written about it,
  Understand why people do crazy things in the name of it,
  Love is one thing that we reject, hate, long for and desire at the same time,
  When it is at its peak of perfection it seems that you are invincible, but it crashes down,
  Crashes into many pieces, tougher than any puzzle, because of a broken heart,
  Though the heart may not fully mend, we move on, forgive and continue,
  For it is one of the best gifts given to us, to one and other,
  Love cannot be broken down into pieces, it simply exists in hearts,
  We can reject love, we can give up all hope, we can let our selves down,
  But someone will come to you with arms open and an ear to listen,
  Because they love you, they love you enough to help,
  Love isnt something you say, or write, you cannot explain,
  You can only feel, we may hate it, but in the end we truly love it.


----------



## nabero (Jul 8, 2007)

i'd be interested to see you flow without any punctuation


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 8, 2007)

I have to admit, this is my idea of culture and refinement... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxPxpSvXQ8[/ame]

but yer peom ain't so bad at all


----------



## Nurd (Aug 1, 2007)

I really like your poem. It's deep and mysterious. Keep writing & posting. I would like to see more of your writings.


----------

